# is apbt.online-pedigrees.com worht it? I just got Dora & Kera's 6 gen back..



## truepits92 (Nov 23, 2010)

I know all my other guys ped except theirs because I was shown Kera's parents and fell in love with her and knew their was alottttt of good dogs on there  and Dora's was a mystery for what ever reason the ped link wouldn't work but I have them now  <3 I have already bugun picking them apart but would love to have all the direct links to all of their parents and I know the only way to do it is to make an accouts. So "Is a subscripion to ONLINE PEDIGREES worth the $30 a year?"


----------



## truepits92 (Nov 23, 2010)

wow thanks for all the help guys


----------



## scratchin dog (May 7, 2010)

This one is free
Home | VirtualPedigrees.com


----------



## ggates415 (Jun 8, 2009)

i would say yea.. wats 30 a year? u wont see it out ur pocket really.. wen i get my pup ima put it on there. it seems like alot of people use it and i dont see the harm in it. you always go a diffenerent way at the same time use online peds..

my vote is go for it..


----------



## Virtualpedigrees (Apr 20, 2009)

@truepits92 you can pay $30 or you can joined virtualpedigrees for FREE. Virtualpedigrees have a lot more features than the other sites..Take advange by adding as many pedigrees as you like or by adding any number of pictures to one pedigree as you like. The other services don't allow you to add multiply pictures, but we do . Please take the time to view our database with over 12,000 pedigrees with 1,500 having 1 or more pictures. If you have any other concerns my email is listed below.

oh and thanks to @scratchin dog for recommending us in this post!

Virtualpedigree
[email protected]


----------

